# BYOB air mattress



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone seen these new air mattresses? We bought one just before Christmas and paid about a hundred dollars. Actually we had seen them for a couple years now and finally broke down and bought one as an extra bed.

BYOB stands for "bring your own bed". The two best things I like about it are the grandkids can blew it up themselves very easily because it comes with its own pump and the other thing is the air does not release when you pull out the pump trying to put the plug into the matttress.

I was kind of skeptical but I think it was worth the money.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a couple of the blow up air mattresses, is the BYOB something different? I know the ones we have are cheap, like $20 a piece, so I am thinking they may be something different you are reffering to. 



campingforfun said:


> Has anyone seen these new air mattresses? We bought one just before Christmas and paid about a hundred dollars. Actually we had seen them for a couple years now and finally broke down and bought one as an extra bed.
> 
> BYOB stands for "bring your own bed". The two best things I like about it are the grandkids can blew it up themselves very easily because it comes with its own pump and the other thing is the air does not release when you pull out the pump trying to put the plug into the matttress.
> 
> I was kind of skeptical but I think it was worth the money.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

This one is somewhat fancy. It comes with a carrying bag and a real nice suede exterior. And it comes with its own special pump. I didn't find any cheaper ones like this but in a way this will probably serve us better.

The little monsters that are using it are young boys and they are real rough taking their toys and things to bed with them. Then they get jumping on the mattress with the dogs so we needed something very durable. Plus we didn't want the dog claws poking through either.

And it is a king size so it is quite large. It fits both boys and both dogs with room to spare.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

I have never thought of this new and bit expasive BYOB air mattress . I can not afford it to guy.We use cheap mattresses worth no more than maximum $ for each . I wish to guy BYOB air nattress soon .


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

We got a similar one because of the kids. We play musical beds all night long because the kids don't stay put. So when they come in my bed, I can't sleep and I have to get in their bed.

So with this mattress, if I start the kids off on it, then I am on it when the morning comes and it is much more comfortable for me.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

My that does sound like an answer to prayer. My Grandma always had a hide-a- way bed that she used for company. Very simple construction and shaped like a big U. When they were done using it she roll it back on the porch. An air mattress sounds very comfortable anyways.


----------

